# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Ποιο μείγμα σπόρων δίνεται στα parrotlet ;

## kaper

Διαβασα σχεδον ολα τα θεματα πηρα καποιες γνωμες απλα δεν ξερω για parrotlet ποιον τυπο τροφης να επιλεξω...
Δηλαδη κοιταω για budgie για cockatiel?
Ενα αξιολογο μειγμα που δινεται ηδη η θα θελατε να δοκιμασετε;


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kikos7

Τα parrotlet τρωνε μίγματα για μεσαίους παπαγάλους, cockatiel lovebird κλπ.  Έχοντας αγοράσει manitoba, beaphar και versele laga, την καλύτερη αποδοχή είχε η

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...arge-Parakeets




> *Product presentation*
> 
> 
> Very complete mixture for all large parakeets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## kaper

Προς το παρων και επειδη δεν ειχε αλλη τεοφη το πετ σοπ που ψωνιζω πηρα μια συσκευασμενη της deli nature και θα κανω την αρχη με αυτην

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## oasis

Πολυ καλη επιλογη και αυτη που εκανες!

----------


## jk21

ποιο μiγμα συγκεκριμενο της deli nature πηρες Κωστα;

----------


## kaper

Δημητρη αυτο πηρα με την πρωτη ματια φαινονται καθαροι σποροι...νομιζω ειναι τιμια επιλογη με αν σκεφτεις οτι την πληρωσα 2.70..δεν ξερω ακομα αν εχει αποδοχη θα δειξει τις επομενες μερες..

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει σαφη συσταση στη σελιδα της εταιριας ... seeds and cereals 

 ειναι μονο σποροι; βγαζεις μια φωτο μια χουφτα σε χαρτι λευκο ;

----------


## kaper

Μπορω να ξεχωρισω ηλιοσπορο λευκο μαυρο,λιναρι,καναβουρι,κεχ  ι,ασπρο βορι κοκκινο βορι,κεχρι και ισως αποφλιωμενη βρωμη 

Η συσκευασια στη συνθεση σπορων γραφει δημητριακα και σποροι και στο σάιτ και γω δεν βρηκα κατι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αυτα με μαυρο κυκλωμενο  , σποροι ειναι ; τριγυρω εχει και κατι ιδια ποιο λεπτα που ειναι σιταρι 




Με κοκκινο χρωμα  τριγυρω εινα φαγοπυρο . Αυτο που μοιαζει με μικρο λευκο ηλιοσπορο ειναι cardy (καρθαμοσπορος ) 

καλη συσταση φαινεται , σιγουρα οχι κατωτερης της versele ... να χε και λιγο κανναβουρακι παραπανω αντι φουλ ηλιοσπορο ...

----------


## kaper

Ναι δημητρη σποροι ειναι σαν μπαλακια δεν ξερω ομως τι...
Επειδη μεσα απο τα γραφομενα σου εκτιμω και εγω το καναβουρι λες να ενισχυσω με λιγο περιλα και καναβουρι βγαζοντας τον ηλιόσπορο;
Ετσι θα μπορω να χρησιμοποιω τον ηλιοσπορο στην εκπεδευση μιας και ειναι αρκετα παχυντικος και οχι τοσο ωφελιμος οσο το καναβουρι...
Πια η γνωμη σου;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωνσταντίνε αν βρεις και την vadigran original είναι καταπληκτική ! 
Εγώ αυτή δίνω στα cockatiel και είμαι απόλυτα καλυμμένος ! 


τον ηλιόσπορο μην τον βγάλεις από το μείγμα , αν θες για εκπαίδευση δίνε τσαμπί κεχρί !

----------


## kaper

Μαριε ευχαριστω που απαντησες μπορω να τη δοκιμασω και αυτην ναι...
Δεν θαωβγαλω τελειως τους ηλιοσπορους θα τους μειωσω στην ημερισια δοσολογια ηια να μπορω να τους χρησιμοποιω και στην εκπεδευση παραλληλα νε τσαμπι κεχρι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Εγώ δίνω της Beyers Deli Nature για μεσαίους παπαγάλους και τους πρόσθετων 3% μείγμα για ιθαγενή και 4-5% μείγμα για ζεμπρακια 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A2010-a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Εγώ παναγιωτη η μονη προσθηκη που εκανα ειναι καναβουρι μετα απο "παρατηρηση" του jk21 και η αληθεια ειναι δεν ειχε καθολου

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

καναβουρι προσθέτο μόνο στην αναπαραγωγή πχ τώρα 3-4%

Πάντως είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος στην ποιότητα της

----------


## kaper

Και γω ειμαι αλλα μιας και ηταν το πρωτο μειγμα σπορων σιγουρα θα δοκιμάσω και μειγματα αλλων εταιριων για να εχω ολοκληρωμενη αποψη αλλα και να παιρνουν ιδεα νεα μελη 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπράβο και στους δύο !  ::  
Θα δείτε ότι μετά από κάποιες δοκιμές (πάντα με ομαλή μετάβαση από την μία στην άλλη τροφή) θα καταλήξετε σε κάποια που θα είστε πλήρως ευχαριστημένοι ! 
Εγώ πχ. κατέληξα στην Vadigran + κάποιες προσθήκες που κάνω για πάχυνση !  :Sign0008:

----------


## Panagiwtis Ketikoglou

Και εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει άλλες 3 τροφές χαχαχ

----------


## kaper

Καθησα και μελετησα την σύσταση μειγματων διαφορων εταιριων και η αληθεια ειναι αυτο που μ αρεσε περισσότερο και βρηκα να εχει την πιο ισσοροπημενη συσταση σπορων. Ειναι της vadigran που προτείνει ο Μάριος οποτε δεν μενει παρα να το δοκιμασω και να πω εντυπωσεις...
Θεωρω πως πολλα μειγματα ηταν ελλειπη σε βασικους σπορους και καποια αλλα ηταν too much 
Η πράξη θα δειξει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ:*- Κεχρί Καναδά, Άγριο λευκό κεχρί, Μπακγουϊτ, Αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί, Κανναβούρι, Άγριο ρύζι, Κάρθαμο, Άγριο κόκκινο κεχρί, Μικρός ηλιόσπορος ριγέ, Μικρός λευκός ηλιόσπορος, Νίζερ, Λιναρόσπορος


αυτο ειναι ... ισως το εχουμε ξαναβαλει πιο πριν , αλλα το ξαναβαζω να υπαρχει 

πρωτος αμυλουχος ο καναρινοσπορος που διατροφικα ειναι σαφως ανωτερος απο τα millet  . Σαν πρωτο λιπαρο το κανναβουρι που γνωριζετε την προτιμηση μου ... ομως και ποικιλια απ αλλους

----------

